# Fastmail - Locked Out



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I am locked out of my Fastmail account which I've had for a number of years. When I contacted their help desk I received a message that I violated their service agreement & my account will never be unlocked. I replied that I must have been hacked because I'm a old woman and wouldn't even know how to spam people. There was no response from them. Any ideas? I pay for this service. Is there any way to set up another Pop3 email without losing all my saved messages? I set up G-mail web based account but hate it; it's so slow and awkward. In Fastmail I had folders set up to route email from friends/family/groups/etc. 

Nancy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

modineg44 said:


> I am locked out of my Fastmail account which I've had for a number of years. When I contacted their help desk I received a message that I violated their service agreement & my account will never be unlocked. I replied that I must have been hacked because I'm a old woman and wouldn't even know how to spam people. There was no response from them. Any ideas? I pay for this service. Is there any way to set up another Pop3 email without losing all my saved messages? I set up G-mail web based account but hate it; it's so slow and awkward. In Fastmail I had folders set up to route email from friends/family/groups/etc.
> 
> Nancy


You can configure gmail for pop3 access.

https://support.google.com/mail/troubleshooter/1668960?hl=en


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

You need to find a different customer service rep on the other end to actually help you out. Keep trying till you get a decent one or go up the chain to management.

Once you get your account unlocked, then you can do the work to transfer to a better service.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Looks like it is an Australian company that refuses phone calls. About all you can do is keep hammering their support service. Voice of experience here - once a company starts to have spotty support, bail! That is generally a sign that it is about to go belly-up.


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I keep trying to get help but it never works. They accuse me of all sorts of awful things - spamming, etc. - but never tell me how to reset my password. They just say they will never unlock my account but then ask for more information which has already been sent. Sigh. I've never had any problems with them before & have lots of folders set up to sort mail from different senders, etc. I'll have to start all over. I'm not sure how to handle my saved emails since I can't forward them.

Nancy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Spam is a serious matter, particularly to a commercial email service. It's the one thing that can shut them down, and it can happen in hours. It's not surprising that they have a zero-tolerance policy to spam.

You see, if an email service is identified as a rogue spamming server it becomes listed in one of the real-time blacklists (RBL). Most email server software comes with the capability to automatically reject email from RBLs. If the catch you sending or receiving email from a blacklisted service then you are considered rogue and blacklisted also.

I understand that you are innocent, but you also need to understand why they're doing this. They don't know you personally and can't take the chance of more spam.


----------



## Shin (Mar 25, 2014)

I took a look at their support page and they say:

"Locked account

If we've had to lock your account, you will see a message letting you know when you try to log in. We have to do this if someone manages to steal your username and password (usually through phishing or key-logging malware) and starts using your account to send spam.

If your account has been locked, please contact our support team to unlock it. You will need to verify that you are the real account owner, and confirm that you have checked your devices for malware (there's no use unlocking your account if it's only going to be immediately stolen again)!"


----------



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

I've tried everything but still can get no guidance from support.....just "your account will never be unlocked." 

Nancy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

modineg44 said:


> I've tried everything but still can get no guidance from support.....just "your account will never be unlocked."
> 
> Nancy


As I said, they'll be very hard-nosed about spam.


----------

